# Ramp Door Out Of Square



## koobly (Aug 11, 2016)

Anyone else run into this? I don't remember it being this out when I bought, it, but I can see a spot of daylight in the corner, and almost an inch or gasket on the right side.... The left side is about 1/8 of an inch. Anybody find an easy way to square this back up? Any adjustability built into the hinges?

Thanks,

koobly


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't have an answer for you, wish I did. However I have to point out that you didn't mention what trailer you have.


----------

